# Any active development currently?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know of anything in the works?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thundersheds going strong and liquids putting out ics releases on his irc (no data obviously yet) but from what I hear they're pretty damn juicy.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm... skyraider update coming, thundershed 1.7 in the works, ninjablur and MiUI ports possibly, three solid ICS roms when RIL published (liquid, twisted, R3Ds), and likely a slew of other ICS roms then too. Development far from dead.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's just a lul right now, the calm before the storm. Look back at the D2 and DX right when the tbolt came out, roms were fairly slow but now they blew up! I wish I had kept one just to play with lol, so imo things are fixing to get very cool.

M.A.D.


----------

